# Decompiling zImage from 3Q Qoo! RC0710B



## Familyguy59 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey guys!

Before I start: A quick word:
I'm coming from the XDA forums (Name is the same), and I do know my way around Android quite a bit, before anyone thinks I'm a complete n00b.
I may be, when it comes to developing, but I'll get that sorted, one day 

Now, to my thread post:

I recently got a cheapy cr***y tablet, from a Swiss/Russian company named "3Q".

As with all my Android devices, I decided to search for a ROM, to root, a recovery and so on.
All I found, was a factory ROM, which was modded, all the illigitemately and illegaly implemented apps were removed, and I decided to go one step further and decided to decompile the beasty and c&p bits 'n' bobs from kernels, where I know they work and they're stable.

I got deep enough to decompile the system and boot images, but I just can't find a way to decompile this zImage.
It's kind of weird, I've tried every program I could find on XDA, and I always got an error while trying to decompile it.

That's why I decided to come here and ask another good two mio. users for their help.

If you know a program which is intelligent enough to decompile all types of zImages, I'd really, really appreciate it, if you could give me a dl link, to that. It'd be even better if there is someone, who has the same tablet, and would even like to accompany me with this project.

(For those who are interested):
This project contains the following;

Compiling a CM 10/10.1 build of Android,
Compiling CWM to flash everything with,
Compiling a decent kernel, with SmartAss, Lionheart, Ondemandx, Interactivex, Performance and Lulzactiveq governors, GPU control (if supported by hardware) and ofcourse voltage control.

I'm fairly new to developing (Especially for devices that don't have git sources or are at all not open) so if you have any tips for the way, they are also very welcome!

Thanks in advance!

LG Familyguy59


----------

